# Selfish Joggers



## Kimmagegirl

There has been a huge increase in the amount of people running along the footpaths where I live.  I was in my front garden the other day and this man ran by my wall a few feet from me. As he passed he gave a big spit, thankfully in the other direction, on to the road. For him the path in front was probably clear but as he was running so fast he had no way to see me on the other side of my wall.
I would say that one in six people who pass my house are joggers. I notice that they always run in a straight line, down the middle of the footpath. Yesterday a young lady jogger, ran right past a woman who was un loading shopping from her car and continued on and passed a couple who were walking on the footpath.
There are few cars on the road where I live, would it not be possible for runners to run on the roadway and engage in social distancing?


----------



## Drakon

4m physical distancing is required for joggers and runners.


----------



## odyssey06

I've noticed that where a pedestrian would stop approaching a buildup of people, most joggers don't, even if it means a close pass to other people.
(generalisation, but far more pedestrians slow and stop )


----------



## Bigbangr1

Drakon said:


> 4m physical distancing is required for joggers and runners.


 
It's 2meters for everybody.
Runners should run on there own and in groups of no more than 4 at a time


----------



## Drakon

Bigbangr1 said:


> It's 2meters for everybody.
> Runners should run on there own and in groups of no more than 4 at a time


Just what I heard one of the “experts” saying. The propulsion of pulmonary droplets is twice as far. 
Maybe some of these joggers are COVID-19 recovered cases and are 100% clean?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Yes, I have seen the joggers and others spitting.  

And I wondered about their heavier breathing.  Was it the equivalent of coughing. 

Most, but not all, joggers do seem to go out of their way to avoid others.   As a cyclist, I have had to be careful of them on the road.

Brendan


----------



## TarfHead

Do you mean 'selfish people' ?  When out walking, I regularly encounter others who make no effort to keep two metres from me; they seem to expect me to social distance from them.

I haven't been for a run since the #2kmfromhome was announced.  When out for a run I rarely, if ever spit.  Please don't blackguard all 'joggers' with the worst behaviour of some.


----------



## Purple

People walking/jogging on the road when I'm driving to work are an annoyance. If I hit one they could do serious damage to my car and delay me getting to work.


----------



## Kimmagegirl

TarfHead said:


> Do you mean 'selfish people' ? When out walking, I regularly encounter others who make no effort to keep two metres from me; they seem to expect me to social distance from them.



Yes. I agree. Many people take over footpath oblivious to others. Walk in straight line. However when joggers spit, they are running at speed and their spit carries further. Also not just spitting but as Brendan mentioned, heavier breathing, with mouth open.

Lots of family groups of 5 and 6 out, taking over footpath. Mommy, Daddy, two juniors on bikes, scooters plus dog on extended lead. Scattered along footpath. We should social distance from them....but it would be nice if Mommy and Daddy could be a little more aware.

And.....those on their phones.  Back in the day an X-Ray gun would have sorted them....


----------



## Bigbangr1

Purple said:


> People walking/jogging on the road when I'm driving to work are an annoyance. If I hit one they could do serious damage to my car and delay me getting to work.


 
Well don't hit 1 and drive safely too your work.joggers/runners are the most vulnerable on the road so give at least 1.5meters distance from them.


----------



## RedOnion

Purple said:


> People walking/jogging on the road when I'm driving to work are an annoyance. *If I hit one* they could do serious damage to my car and delay me getting to work.


At least they're not jogging in groups - that'd damage your car even more...


----------



## Bigbangr1

RedOnion said:


> At least they're not jogging in groups - that'd damage your car even more...



I'm sure the poster holds valid car insurance so drive on lol


----------



## Purple

RedOnion said:


> At least they're not jogging in groups - that'd damage your car even more...


Good point.


----------



## Purple

Bigbangr1 said:


> Well don't hit 1 and drive safely too your work.joggers/runners are the most vulnerable on the road so give at least 1.5meters distance from them.


Joggers/runners shouldn't be on the road.

On a similar topic what's the story with the amount of adults cycling on the footpath recently? As a rule once the stabilisers are taken off your bike, and certainly once you are over the age of 10, you shouldn't be cycling on the footpath.


----------



## mtk

Kimmagegirl said:


> ots of family groups of 5 and 6 out, taking over footpath. Mommy, Daddy, two juniors on bikes, scooters plus dog on extended lead. Scattered along footpath. We should social distance from them....but it would be nice if Mommy and Daddy could be a little more aware.


 all too common I am afraid
Even worse is parents cycling on road and kids cycling  alongside on footpath so you cannot even go on road to avoid them


----------



## Purple

mtk said:


> all too common I am afraid
> Even worse is parents cycling on road and kids cycling  alongside on footpath so you cannot even go on road to avoid them


I don't mind small children cycling on the path as they are too young to cycle on the road.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I wouldn't call the people who run past my house on the footpath, joggers. These are more clumpers.

Red faced, open mouthed, sweating and breathing profusely, usually wearing oversized earphones. These NEVER get out of the way of anyone coming toward them. The more professional runner, light on foot, simply move to one side and obey the distancing rule.

Today a woman pushing a pram, uphill, had to move out to the middle of the road to avoid a selfish pair of people who just walked along the middle of the footpath toward her.

Some people have always done this...they will never change. I just wish that more people might ask them to be more considerate rather than say nothing. The selfish people need to be told.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

IsleOfMan said:


> Red faced, open mouthed, sweating and breathing profusely



Hi Isle of Man

I hope I got out of your way, when you saw me. 

Brendan


----------



## Purple

One of the (many) things that annoy me is older women (60+) who just walk towards you assuming that you are going to get out of their way. I noticed this first when I had small children and even if I was carrying a baby or toddler those older women still walked straight towards me assuming I would move. I took to stopping and turning around so that my back was towards them so that they would have to move or, later, just stopping and letting them walk into me. The assumption of status really annoys me.
Now if they make no effort to move I just brush past them as chances are they will come out the worst of any disease transmission but if people make no effort to get out of my way I'm certainly not making any effort. Obviously the infirm or people with small children are different.


----------



## Pugmister

Ive noticed this aswell and happen to also live in the D6 area and regularly walk D6 / D12. I think their should be some encouragement for everyone to walk slash run on the left hand side path so as to avoid oncoming traffic


----------



## Jazz01

When out for a walk,  just bring along a "social distancing stick". The extendable ones are great, as over time, we may need to increase the distance between us all,  assuming we are actually allowed out!!


----------



## IsleOfMan

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Isle of Man
> 
> I hope I got out of your way, when you saw me.
> 
> Brenda



Brendan, you would be familiar with the Owenstown and Foster Avenue entrances to UCD Belfield. I regularly walk in the grounds of UCD and despite there being lots of green fields/spaces to walk, the runners insist on running on the footpaths among pedestrians.


----------



## cbreeze

I live in an area which has now become contaminated by joggers but has only one footpath.  While some do run aside to give space to others, the vast majority do not and just steam past pedestrians leaving very little space.


----------



## Leper

I must be honest and say I used to run long distances, cycle for miles and occasionally visited the manky municipal swimming pool some lunch times. To say that I kept fit was an understatement. All that ceased when I reached the mid 50's when eventually I acknowledged that I had some underlying conditions e.g. I still thought I could still beat all 18 year olds in sprints and marathons and even peletons. I had some hurling fantasies that I could  out-hurl any county player.  I have no problem with people jogging etc but ("Hey Lep! You have problems with everybody and you know it" I hear Purple shouting from some healthy corner within the pale).

I was scraping our front large patch of moss yesterday with the rake trying to protect the moss from the grass when I noticed somebody running past. He was wearing a luminous yellow top (NIKE), Dunnes Stores sports shorts and internet bought running shoes (€72.00 reduced from €190.00 m&m's). Where's all this goin' Lep? I hear you say.

The hedge in front of the house is pretty low, emerald green and thriving despite my neglect. Suddenly, 'oul stock the jogger let fly from the side of his mouth an emerald green solution to match that of the hedge. Its elasticity was superb and when it made contact it managed to stretch over several delicate branches and was capable of trapping insects within seconds. The spit could be described as World Class. I tried following the bloke, but I received my own confirmation that I could no longer sprint like Linford Christie.  And so the lemon topped sweat banded one escaped my leprous clutches.

. . . but, I'll get him yet!


----------



## Purple

There's nobody can hold a grudge like a wronged Corkman.


----------



## mathepac

Purple said:


> a wronged Corkman.


Ain't no such critter Dude, it's all their own fault!


----------



## Purple

mathepac said:


> Ain't no such critter Dude, it's all their own fault!


You're on the list.


----------



## Bigbangr1

Purple said:


> Joggers/runners shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> On a similar topic what's the story with the amount of adults cycling on the footpath recently? As a rule once the stabilisers are taken off your bike, and certainly once you are over the age of 10, you shouldn't be cycling on the footpath.


 
So where should joggers/runners be ?


----------



## Drakon

Jogging has been banned in France between 10am and 7pm.


----------



## mathepac

Bigbangr1 said:


> So where should joggers/runners be ?


In France of course.


----------



## Jmcelroy

This may be of interest to some of you. https://www.globalresearch.ca/12-experts-questioning-coronavirus-panic/5707532


----------



## Purple

Bigbangr1 said:


> So where should joggers/runners be ?


On the footpath; they are on foot. They should also get out of the way of other pedestrians. You know, be considerate.
Grown-up's shouldn't cycle on the footpath.
Motorists shouldn't drive in cycle lanes (or on footpaths).
I thought everyone knew this stuff.


----------



## Bigbangr1

Purple said:


> On the footpath; they are on foot. They should also get out of the way of other pedestrians. You know, be considerate.
> Grown-up's shouldn't cycle on the footpath.
> Motorists shouldn't drive in cycle lanes (or on footpaths).
> I thought everyone knew this stuff.



But with footpath packed with people from children too old people and buggys it's far safer on the road in city's.out in the country side there is no foot paths so in this case where should they go ?


----------



## Purple

Bigbangr1 said:


> But with footpath packed with people from children too old people and buggys it's far safer on the road in city's.out in the country side there is no foot paths so in this case where should they go ?


They should jog on the road while passing the pedestrians, after checking that there is no traffic. Otherwise they should stop jogging for a few seconds and allow other people to pass safely. You know, be considerate. The other pedestrians have just as much of a right, and a need, to use the footpath safely. 
If there is no footpath then obviously they have to use the road. Same thing applies though; be considerate. Oh, and always face oncoming traffic.


----------



## Leper

Purple said:


> Joggers/runners shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> On a similar topic what's the story with the amount of adults cycling on the footpath recently? As a rule once the stabilisers are taken off your bike, and certainly once you are over the age of 10, you shouldn't be cycling on the footpath.



Crucify Them! Crucify Them! 

. . . . and anybody attending the crucifiction, be mindful of social distancing.


----------



## Purple

Leper said:


> Crucify Them! Crucify Them!
> 
> . . . . and anybody attending the crucifiction, be mindful of social distancing.


And the crosses need to be a minimum of 2 meters apart. Obviously.
We'll also need the appropriate PPE for the men (and women!) doing the nailing etc. 

On a positive environmental note their bikes can be re-cycled.


----------



## IsleOfMan

I think the people walking their dogs with their dog lead fully extended might be worse than the joggers......totally selfish. You have to get out of not only their way but also their dog's way.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

For runners, is 4.5m the new 2m for social distancing?
					

When we run, air moves differently around us, increasing minimum social-distancing space




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Grizzly

I am not sure why a large percentage of people do not understand the meaning of social distancing. Just looking out the window of my bedroom yesterday on to a fairly busy footpath, I can honestly say that at least 60% of pedestrians were happy to walk along the footpath brushing against each other.
Dozy on the phone walking in a straight line. Another thicko crossed the road to walk towards another pedestrian who then had to walk out on to the road to avoid her. The two idiot couple who looked as if they had only discovered this street and were busy looking at all the houses as they passed by, two abreast, not even aware of people coming toward them. The Family Unit....taking up at least 20 yds of the footpath.....3 kids on bikes....dog on long lead and Mom and Dad oblivious of anyone else (I don't blame the kids). The joggers are unbelieveable.....although there has been an improvement I notice, many are running in to the middle of the road....but some are just as bad as always.  I would like to see a ban on jogging on footpaths but I would like to see parks opening up so they can run there.


----------



## lff12

To be fair, there are a very large number of people suddenly discovering "walking" due to time, boredom, cabin fever, whatever.
In China spitting was made illegal due to a previous outbreak. It should go without saying that joggers ought not to do this - and in all honesty I've rarely seen it.

So there are a considerable number of people on footpaths who have not walked in a long time, if ever. It can feel annoying, but if you are a dog walker to jogger you might also feel aggrieved that your longtime "route" is suddenly crowded with quasi zombified families shuffling along while gawking open-mouthed at all the things around them they have never seen.  Liekwise, the men-children on bicycles trailing along footpaths and the wrong way up one way streets who have forgotten that they are no longer 8 years ago and should treat a bike like a vehicle.  People who previously walked an effective 5km per day going to work might be housebound, may not have gardens or may live in a very small unit, or share with many others. We all have to be considerate.

Its perhaps time for us to be more tolerant or others and remember that space is not unlimited and we all need to allow each other space.


----------



## TarfHead

I have been out in the local area at least once each day, whether walking the dog or the occasional run.  My experience is that social distancing is something many people think others need to do.  I rarely see someone moving to distance from me, before I have moved to distance myself from them.


----------



## odyssey06

Grizzly said:


> Dozy on the phone walking in a straight line. Another thicko crossed the road to walk towards another pedestrian who then had to walk out on to the road to avoid her. The two idiot couple who looked as if they had only discovered this street and were busy looking at all the houses as they passed by, two abreast, not even aware of people coming toward them. The Family Unit....taking up at least 20 yds of the footpath.....3 kids on bikes....dog on long lead and Mom and Dad oblivious of anyone else (I don't blame the kids). The joggers are unbelieveable.....although there has been an improvement I notice, many are running in to the middle of the road....but some are just as bad as always.  I would like to see a ban on jogging on footpaths but I would like to see parks opening up so they can run there.



I see your dog on the lead and raise you couple of lads walking a horse at the Alfie Byrne Road end of the Clontarf Promenade...


----------



## SlugBreath

TarfHead said:


> I have been out in the local area at least once each day, whether walking the dog or the occasional run.  My experience is that social distancing is something many people think others need to do.  I rarely see someone moving to distance from me, before I have moved to distance myself from them.


But what is causing this thick, selfish, unaware behaviour? Are these the people who arrive at the checkout of the supermarket and only after the cashier has asked for payment that they start searching through handbags, pockets etc looking for cash or card? Standing in the security queue at Dublin Airport, watching everybody taking of their coat and belt and then have to be asked by the security to take off their coat and belt...Waiting at the traffic lights for the lights to turn green and then and only then put on their indicator as they drive forward...


----------



## Mouldy

I find it even more odd that people would walk on the road to facilitate social distancing where the footpath was too narrow. The odds of you catching coronavirus while passing someone on the footpath must be so near zero that just holding your breath would make it all but impossible. Walking on the road increases your likelihood of being hit by a car or bike by an order of magnitude over catching the virus.
Also in the event of either actually happening, catching the virus carries a low probability of death, while being hit by a car or bike can lead to life changing injuries and/or death.
Finally, I've seen parents drag their young children onto the road to facilitate SD. This is not a good example to give to young children, its hard enough to keep them off the road as it is.
Don't walk on the road.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Both myself and my wife were walking along George's Avenue toward Blackrock village this morning. The path is a two person wide path. In places it can be only one person wide because of hedging growing out on to the footpath.

We heard a noise coming behind us. There was a jogger running along the footpath toward us at speed. Brushed past us, touching us. I got a fright and shouted "could you not have run around us on the road". The young female jogger looked back with a smirk on her face. I am not a violent person but I saw red.

Georges's Avenue is a very quiet road, almost a one way system because it is blocked off at one end. There was plenty of space to run around us, if she had gone on to the road. But no way was this selfish individual going to consider that. She continued running along the foot path toward Blackrock doing the same to other people. Passing them with not even one foot between herself and the pedestrian.

On the way back, walking along Avoca Avenue, another female jogger passed us on the footpath. Mouth open, gasping for air, ear phones in. Again within a foot of us.

What do people not understand about the two metre rule? Why are they so inconsiderate and reckless?


----------



## mtk

Grizzly said:


> The Family Unit....taking up at least 20 yds of the footpath.....3 kids on bikes....dog on long lead and Mom and Dad oblivious of anyone else (I don't blame the kids).



its worsening with more people out …


Grizzly said:


> I can honestly say that at least 60% of pedestrians were happy to walk along the footpath brushing against each other.



…. some clearly feel immune to COVID 19  or are just plain silly in terms of behaviour


----------



## odyssey06

It's nearly worth carrying an open umbrella around with you and wielding it as a social distancing tool.


----------



## Leo

Bronco Lane said:


> Why are they so inconsiderate and reckless?



They're probably telling a similar story about the pedestrians who took up the entire footpath and forced them to (illegally) run on the road   



Bronco Lane said:


> What do people not understand about the two metre rule?



Little to no chance of catching it outdoors.


----------



## Purple

Leo said:


> They're probably telling a similar story about the pedestrians who took up the entire footpath and forced them to (illegally) run on the road


I've adopted the policy of not making an effort if the other people aren't making an effort. Particularly if they are old


----------



## Baby boomer

Bronco Lane said:


> Both myself and my wife were walking along George's Avenue toward Blackrock village this morning. The path is a two person wide path. In places it can be only one person wide because of hedging growing out on to the footpath.
> 
> We heard a noise coming behind us. There was a jogger running along the footpath toward us at speed. Brushed past us, touching us. I got a fright and shouted "could you not have run around us on the road". The young female jogger looked back with a smirk on her face. I am not a violent person but I saw red.


 If you encounter her again, I'd suggest a vigorous coughing fit as she approaches.  She'll give you a wide berth!


----------



## michaelg

Some coughing noise should do the trick


----------



## Bronco Lane

Leo said:


> They're probably telling a similar story about the pedestrians who took up the entire footpath and forced them to (illegally) run on the road



She was running behind us. We were not aware of her until she was on top of us. If she had of been running toward us, we would have seen her and we would have given her the recommended berth because she had no intention of doing so.
We were actually walking in single file along this particular footpath because in places there is hedging that sticks out in to the pathway. This is the reason why she actually brushed against us.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Leo said:


> Little to no chance of catching it outdoors.


So why are we asked to keep two metres from other people when outdoors?


----------



## WaterWater

Purple said:


> I've adopted the policy of not making an effort if the other people aren't making an effort. Particularly if they are old


It can be tempting. However I would not be prepared to take a chance on catching something....just to prove a point.


----------



## Purple

Bronco Lane said:


> So why are we asked to keep two metres from other people when outdoors?


The rules were brought in when the WHO thought the virus was more than 20 times as deadly as it actually is. Expect a row-back of many of the restrictions over the coming weeks as people realise that  it's not that dangerous and that it's going to be around for years.


----------



## Purple

WaterWater said:


> It can be tempting. However I would not be prepared to take a chance on catching something....just to prove a point.


If you don't have a pre-existing condition then you're almost certain to recover, regardless of age. In fact if you are under 45 and fit the chances are you won't even know you have it.


----------



## WaterWater

How to keep a coronavirus-safe distance when you're jogging or cycling
					

The official advice is to stay at least 1.5m apart from someone else when exercising. One study has challenged that and says we need to move further apart. But does the study stack up?




					theconversation.com
				




I think that joggers can utilise the roadway when overtaking pedestrians especially in a quiet suburban housing estate. Everybody needs to take care when using the road.


----------



## WaterWater

Purple said:


> If you don't have a pre-existing condition then you're almost certain to recover, regardless of age. In fact if you are under 45 and fit the chances are you won't even know you have it.





Purple said:


> I've adopted the policy of not making an effort if the other people aren't making an effort. Particularly if they are old



So in your determination to prove a point, particularly against old people...and because you are healthy..... if they don't make any effort neither will you.


----------



## Leper

WaterWater said:


> So in your determination to prove a point, particularly against old people...and because you are healthy..... if they don't make any effort neither will you.



Don't worry about Purple, he's a Big Softie. He is responsible for an increase in trade union membership from people looking in here. He is also serious about combating Covid-19.


----------



## Purple

WaterWater said:


> So in your determination to prove a point, particularly against old people...and because you are healthy..... if they don't make any effort neither will you.


Yes, that about sums it up.


----------



## Leo

Bronco Lane said:


> So why are we asked to keep two metres from other people when outdoors?



As Purple said above, the data isn't showing outdoor contagion as a factor. Studies are showing less than 0.3% of traced cases resulted from outdoor contact, and those are largely prolonged (15+ minute) close proximity to a carrier.


----------



## WaterWater

Purple said:


> Yes, that about sums it up.





Leo said:


> As Purple said above, the data isn't showing outdoor contagion as a factor. Studies are showing less than 0.3% of traced cases resulted from outdoor contact, and those are largely prolonged (15+ minute) close proximity to a carrier.



I see that Spain has introduced a new law about masks. They must know something.  Would this cause Leo and Purple to have second thoughts about their views.









						Coronavirus: Spain tightens mask rules for all older than five
					

Wearing one will be compulsory for most people indoors and out, if social distancing is not possible.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Odea

Purple said:


> I've adopted the policy of not making an effort if the other people aren't making an effort. Particularly if they are old



Many older people may have difficulty keeping their balance, may have hearing/sight difficulties. My own father when he was alive could only step off a footpath where the kerb was lowered.

I would certainly make allowances for older people if I came upon them on the footpath. I cannot understand the above comment.


----------



## Purple

Odea said:


> Many older people may have difficulty keeping their balance, may have hearing/sight difficulties. My own father when he was alive could only step off a footpath where the kerb was lowered.
> 
> I would certainly make allowances for older people if I came upon them on the footpath. I cannot understand the above comment.


The    should have given you a hint.


----------



## Leo

WaterWater said:


> I see that Spain has introduced a new law about masks. They must know something.  Would this cause Leo and Purple to have second thoughts about their views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: Spain tightens mask rules for all older than five
> 
> 
> Wearing one will be compulsory for most people indoors and out, if social distancing is not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



If you read the report you linked you'd note they reference 'closed and public places where there is a large concentration of people. '


----------



## odyssey06

Leo said:


> If you read the report you linked you'd note they reference 'closed and public places where there is a large concentration of people. '



It also references : "It says wearing masks is justified as it blocks the transmission of infected droplets in *areas where safe distances cannot be guaranteed*."

That implies a risk outdoors if safe distancing is not possible - unless it means for a sustained amount of time.


----------



## Purple

I'd say that it is stretching the definition of the term "jogging" if the jogger takes more than 15 minutes to pass you.


----------



## Leo

odyssey06 said:


> That implies a risk outdoors if safe distancing is not possible - unless it means for a sustained amount of time.



Yeah, like those working outdoors on construction or the likes where they can be in close proximity to others for much of the day.


----------



## SoylentGreen

I decided to drive to Ballsbridge today, park my car and go for a walk. I would say that as low as 10% of people using the footpaths were social distancing. Both myself and my wife would walk to the edge of the footpath and walk in single file. Nobody else coming toward us bothered, just walked in the space that we had vacated.
Joggers on the footpath just ran between people. Non nationals and larger sized people just walked in a straight line. Teenagers in groups cycling on footpaths, none of them moved.
We walked from Ballsbridge to Baggot Street but decided to use the laneways linking both areas on the way back.

 We heard him before we saw him. On one of the laneways between Waterloo Road and Wellington Road there was this guy with wife pushing a buggy. He was hocking his loogies straight out as he walked. Never turned his head, never observed any hygiene practices. As people walked toward him on the narrow footpath, neither he nor his wife made the slightest effort to move out of the way. Just walked in their straight line.

People standing directly behind you at pedestrian traffic lights. It's as if social distancing never existed.

Lots of premises selling take out coffee. Overflowing litter bins everywhere.  I don't think anyone gives a toss anymore.


----------



## SlurrySlump

SoylentGreen said:


> Lots of premises selling take out coffee


I was passing by one premises that had an in one door system and out the other door. The set up looked good and well thought out. It was well signposted. However the Covidiots were all getting their coffee and exiting the way they had entered. Brushing against people in the "in" queue.

Are these people just plain thick?

Maybe the person serving the coffee should explain to people to exit out the other door?  It is not that difficult.


----------



## mtk

SoylentGreen said:


> I would say that as low as 10% of people using the footpaths were social distancing



That's what we observe too in south Dublin


----------



## Drakon

If you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em. 
The sooner we adopt WHO SD, the easier life will be.


----------



## odyssey06

Drakon said:


> If you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em.
> The sooner we adopt WHO SD, the easier life will be.



If by that you mean 1 metre instead of 2? 
I'd have been happy today with 1 metre but some people won't even give one inch 
Majority in Clontarf have been alright but there's about a third who are clueless or just (ob)noxious.


----------



## Bronco Lane

My problem would be that these idiots cannot follow simple rules on the footpath or enter and exit the right doors in a coffee shop, that I would meet them at Dublin Airport when taking a flight. 
Can you imagine them in a queue at security or getting on/off a plane, or waiting at the carousel for your luggage.


----------



## mtk

Dalkey yesterday topless jogger (male) sweating buckets insisted on staying on v. narrow footpath ....0 social distance


----------



## SlurrySlump

Walking in the grounds of UCD, joggers out in force running along footpaths despite there being lots of playing pitches and green spaces to run around. A couple actually ran toward us despite there being 30' on either side of us where they could pass.


----------



## Purple

SlurrySlump said:


> Walking in the grounds of UCD, joggers out in force running along footpaths despite there being lots of playing pitches and green spaces to run around. A couple actually ran toward us despite there being 30' on either side of us where they could pass.


Ì'm all for people being mannerly but unless you are elderly or have small children why would you expect them to move rather than both parties moving out of each other's way? Jogging on wet grass and jogging on pavement are quite different experiences.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Purple said:


> Ì'm all for people being mannerly but unless you are elderly or have small children why would you expect them to move rather than both parties moving out of each other's way? Jogging on wet grass and jogging on pavement are quite different experiences.


As I said with 30' of open space on either side of us I am not sure why they ran *toward us*? The grass wasn't wet either it was dry. We had to walk on the grass in places and leave the footpaths to the joggers. On this occasion we ended up having to move sharply to one side as they veered toward us.



Purple said:


> I've adopted the policy of not making an effort if the other people aren't making an effort. Particularly if they are old



Being in my late sixties I do not consider myself elderly and I am not sure what you consider an elderly person to be but these joggers seem to have the same thinking as you, expressed above.


----------



## odyssey06

SlurrySlump said:


> Being in my late sixties I do not consider myself elderly and I am not sure what you consider an elderly person to be but these joggers seem to have the same thinking as you, expressed above.



Some people (joggers, walkers, path cyclists) seem to have the attitude if you've moved a little out of the way they don't need to move out of the way and continue to take up the rest of the path.
It's rude behaviour regardless of covid-19 social distancing.


----------



## Purple

SlurrySlump said:


> As I said with 30' of open space on either side of us I am not sure why they ran *toward us*? The grass wasn't wet either it was dry. We had to walk on the grass in places and leave the footpaths to the joggers. On this occasion we ended up having to move sharply to one side as they veered toward us.


 I think both parties should move. If anyone, walking or jogging, doesn't make any attempt to move then it is very rude.


SlurrySlump said:


> Being in my late sixties I do not consider myself elderly and I am not sure what you consider an elderly person to be but these joggers seem to have the same thinking as you, expressed above.


 Are you saying that you made no attempt to move at all but expected them to move? If so then I don't see why they should move. 
Basically it is incumbent on everyone to be considerate. That was the view I expressed.


----------



## SlurrySlump

Purple said:


> Are you saying that you made no attempt to move at all but expected them to move? If so then I don't see why they should move.
> Basically it is incumbent on everyone to be considerate. That was the view I expressed.



I see that you are having difficulty understanding my wording. "ran toward us", "having to move sharply to one side as they veered toward us". "30' of open space on either side of us". 

You understand the meaning of the word veered? 









						Definition of veer | Dictionary.com
					

Veer definition, to change direction or turn about or aside; shift, turn, or change from one course, position, inclination, etc., to another: The speaker kept veering from his main topic. The car veered off the road. See more.




					www.dictionary.com


----------



## Purple

SlurrySlump said:


> I see that you are having difficulty understanding my wording. "ran toward us", "having to move sharply to one side as they veered toward us". "30' of open space on either side of us".
> 
> You understand the meaning of the word veered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definition of veer | Dictionary.com
> 
> 
> Veer definition, to change direction or turn about or aside; shift, turn, or change from one course, position, inclination, etc., to another: The speaker kept veering from his main topic. The car veered off the road. See more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dictionary.com


Yes, yes I had. 

 I am confused as to how they could both be "running toward you" (I took that to mean that they didn't alter their line despite it putting them on a collision course with you) and "veering toward you" (I took that to mean that they altered their line in order to collide with you). 

Clearly my understanding of english is in fact lacking. Thank you for pointing that out.

Anyway, it was really bad manners to veer toward you. That was a strange one.


----------



## Laramie

Purple said:


> Clearly my understanding of english is in fact lacking. Thank you for pointing that out.


.....and from someone who never asks a question or seeks advice from anybody and knows all the answers......that's admitting a lot.....


----------



## Purple

Laramie said:


> .....and from someone who never asks a question or seeks advice from anybody and knows all the answers......that's admitting a lot.....


Thank you. I appreciate that.
Are you my ex-wife?


----------



## almostthere

Unpleasant experience on the West Pier in DunLaoghaire this morning. A jogger, dressed in black (saying this so that you might recognise yourself) cleared out one nostril as he passed by some walkers and then the other one further along. Vile disgusting, unhealthy habit.


----------

